# where did net-setup go?

## jack79

Hi,

When I installed gentoo I got wireless networking up and running, but now that I've rebooted it isn't working.  The modules load and it seems to recognise the card.  I can ping other machines on the network, although not my gateway - it says that if I want to ping gateway I should '-b', which left me none the wiser.  Anyway I'd really like to have the tools I used during install to figure this out: net-setup and iwconfig.  I emerged linux-wlan-ng which got me my drivers, but trying to run net-setup just results in 'command not found'.  Does anyone know what I need to emerge?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jack79,

Net-Setup is a bash script on the liveCD.

Boot the liveCD and say whereis net-setup

It should return the path name you need.

If you can'y ping your gateway, look in /etc/conf.d/net

You should have something like  gateway="eth0/192.168.100.1"

Thats my gateway IP.

Regards,

NeddySeeagoon

----------

## jack79

Thanks for the info.  I ended up configuring it by hand after failing to get net-setup off the CD.  All I need to do now is figure out how to bring up the network on boot!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jack79,

rc-update add <net??> default

I can't remember the name and I can't find it in a quick scan throughthe install guide either but I know its there.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

